

CTRL + ALT + DELETE Resetting America's Military - frankydp
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2014/05/13/ctrl_alt_delete_how_to_redesign_the_military_from_scratch

======
jamessantiago
Reorganizations are nothing new to the military but not at the DoD level. I
think we should be looking more toward what Eisenhower envisioned with a
single fighting force and a healthy fear of a nation industrialized toward the
military. Reorganization would likely retain the stove pipe project of record
system.

------
douche
I imagine this would be another attempt to kill the A-10, one of the most
successful, dollar-for-dollar, kill-for-kill, aircraft in the last forty
years.

